# 2011 Orca sizing question



## xcool (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi, I currently ride a 2006 Orca at size 54. I am about 5'9-1/2". Since Orbea doesn't offer the 54 cm on the new orca. I was wondering if anyone can offer any opinion on whether I should go with the 53 or the 55 cm if I were to get the new model. I know the ultimate test is to test ride one of these beasts, but just want to solicit some opinions from people here first. I like how the 54cm fits me now, and mentally I don't really want to go either smaller or larger on the frame size, but I'm kind of in the market for a new bike and have always like the look of the Orca. 

Anyway, any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Linga115 (Aug 14, 2008)

i think the best bet for you would be to go on to the orbea website and check the geometries of the two sizes you are considering. see how those two sizes compare to your current bike. everyone is different. some people have longer torso while others have longer legs. some areas to consider would be the BB to top tube length as well as the effective reach. those two are usually good starting points for people to see whether a bike fits them or not. it takes a bit of work however this is the best way to see how close a bike is to fitting you without actually riding one.


----------



## MountVision (Jul 8, 2011)

Check the "What size is your Orbea" thread for more sizing info!


----------



## Zycler (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello,
resurrecting this post as I am in the same situation, and about the same size, as you. Did you buy one of the new Orcas? what size? How does it compare to the Orca in size 54.
Thanks


----------

